# Lakers to use MLE on...



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Theodoros Papaloukas*



LA Times said:


> The Lakers reportedly are going beyond U.S. borders in their search for a new backcourt starter.
> 
> With Smush Parker out the door and Farmar having played only one NBA season, the Lakers have offered a multi-year contract to 30-year-old guard Theodoros Papaloukas, according to Eleftheros Tipos, a newspaper in Greece. The report said Papaloukas had confirmed the offer and was pondering it among a handful from NBA teams. Lakers officials declined to comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Vujacic, Radmanovic, Papaloukas.


Gangsta!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

In all seriousness, the guy has game. He's widely regarded as one of the best players in Europe today. I believe he was the starting point guard for Greece that defeated Team USA. He seems pretty quick and agile for his size (6'7?). Obviously a great ball handler and passer. He's 30 years old, so inexperience is not going to be a problem.


I did some research on youtube and came up with this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUKLDjjwo9c


I dont really know what to say, if the Lakers are really gearing up in having this guy in our roster, I hope he turns out to be a steal. BUt at the same time, Im not going to keep my hopes high. Sasha at one point was dubbed as the "Euro Kobe", so go figure.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

fantastic...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> fantastic...


Word.


This should shut Kobe up. He wants help and we go his *** some legitimate help. If Kobe still finds a way to whine, then he can go to hell.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Can the guy play defense?? Thats all i care about.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Word.
> 
> 
> This should shut Kobe up. He wants help and we go his *** some legitimate help. If Kobe still finds a way to whine, then he can go to hell.


i was being sarcastic...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> i was being sarcastic...


:lol: 


*So am I...*



LOLLMAOROFFLES


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> i was being sarcastic...


:lol: 

I hope you were being sarcastic on that comment too. =P


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> :lol:
> 
> I hope you were being sarcastic on that comment too. =P


I kinda thought you might be going that direction, but i only glanced over at my screen in between forza races. Well better sarcastic then serious.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Can the guy play defense?? Thats all i care about.


A great number or influx of these Euro players are known for their shooting skills. Their also pretty good with fundamentals, mainly on the offensive end. So yeah I think this guy can play offense all day.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Eternal said:


> :lol:
> 
> I hope you were being sarcastic on that comment too. =P


:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> I kinda thought you might be going that direction, but i only glanced over at my screen in between forza races. Well better sarcastic then serious.


Forza FTW!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> I kinda thought you might be going that direction, but i only glanced over at my screen in between forza races. Well better sarcastic then serious.


Understandable. :cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would guess that he'll get the exact same offer from several other teams.Cleveland for example is after him.The Hawks were interested and potentially may be able to offer slightly over the MLE if they don't address the PG some other way...So on with the usual suspects.Many people describe him as the best player not in the NBA.I can't say personally,but he's pretty good and he's going to have a lot of suitors.Most likely all of them will be confined to the MLE just like the Lakers.Not sure everyone will be willing to buy out CSKA Moscow if the buyout is really big.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

This is why we never went for Jason Kidd!

This guy is the next Jason Kidd! Better than Steve Nash! HOLY **** OMG I'M SO THRILLED

Draft Rudy Fernandez and let us play in the Euroleague! PETITION


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> This is why we never went for Jason Kidd!
> 
> This guy is the next Jason Kidd! Better than Steve Nash! HOLY **** OMG I'M SO THRILLED
> 
> *Draft Rudy Fernandez and let us play in the Euroleague! PETITION*


I was going to post that

:lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

All the Lakers need to do now... is trade Kobe for Dirk, Odom for Ginobili and the transformation will be complete.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow..he's like a European Magic Johnson!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL I thought it said poop a lucus at first!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From what I've seen of him, he seems like he's a good player. 

Again, I can only hope he's the right guy for us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> i was being sarcastic...



BAHAHA he apparently didn't get the small humor in that comment.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Great, Vasileios Spanoulis, the Second Coming.

I would have rather spent the MLE on a veteran who can play defense, not some guy who lacks NBA experience.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd rather they use the MLE on Chauncey Billups.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I'd rather they use the MLE on Chauncey Billups.



Chauncey is not taking the MLE. He's been relatively underpaid for years and this is probably his last chance for a big contract.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, this guy looks incredible! If the Lakers are somehow able to win the sweepstakes and sign him I would be thrilled. 

*BTW - Sweet avatar Diable! Gotta love Bobby Zimmerman.*


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Chauncey is not taking the MLE. He's been relatively underpaid for years and this is probably his last chance for a big contract.


The thread is full of sarcasm. So I think he was using it too...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> *BTW - Sweet avatar Diable! Gotta love Bobby Zimmerman.*


You never game me compliment on mine, whats the matter you dont like Van Damme?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

D'oh! Sorry about that. Sarcasm isn't always easy to catch.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You never game me compliment on mine, whats the matter you dont like Van Damme?


 :lol: Okay, your's is pretty sweet too.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You never game me compliment on mine, whats the matter you dont like Van Damme?


By the way I always loved your avatar! lol, What movie is that from?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow we are all bad on the sarcasim detectors lately.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> By the way I always loved your avatar! lol, What movie is that from?


Lol. Not so sure man. Gotta check my Van Damme database!:biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> Wow we are all bad on the sarcasim detectors lately.




Papaloukas>this thread


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I never seen so many happy Laker fans in one thread

kudos to Theodoros Papaloukas

I take back the JKidd comparions, he's definitely the next Magic Johnson.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I take back the JKidd comparions, he's definitely the next Magic Johnson.


Far from it...he needs more titles to be compared next to Magic. I thbik Chauncey Billups is better than Theo. Papaloukas has'nt even played an NBA game, stop the hype man.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lol. Not so sure man. Gotta check my Van Damme database!:biggrin:


Its from Breakin. its a breakdancing movie from the 80s

heres another one for ya.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/jsshur/DancingVandamme.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Haha..that was from Kickboxer(one of my fav movies) very nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From the LA Times...



> Team officials denied a report in a Greek newspaper that said the Lakers had offered a contract to Theodoros Papaloukas, who is generally considered to be one of the best point guards in Europe.
> 
> Papaloukas, listed at 6-7, was the Euroleague player of the year last season with CSKA Moscow.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2921077

i would sign Brevin Knight for 1.5 mil.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Far from it...he needs more titles to be compared next to Magic. I thbik Chauncey Billups is better than Theo. Papaloukas has'nt even played an NBA game, stop the hype man.


are you serious 

you're talking about euro league vs nba

euro league > nba


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

No to Brevin Knight.

As for this Theo guy, there was a report that the Heat also offered him the mle, and that was denied as well. Could be this guy's agent trying to drum up interest.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers2jul02,1,7649675.story?track=rss


> The Lakers have also reached out to free-agent guard Steve Blake, who was with Denver last season and could turn out to be the efficient veteran ballhandling guard they're seeking.
> 
> "They're really interested," a league source said.
> 
> ...


It looks like we are keeping our options open.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> are you serious
> 
> you're talking about euro league vs nba
> 
> euro league > nba


Well thats a valid point too *


(*To those who opposes, please see recent history of NBA players against European talent with FIBA rules)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> By the way I always loved your avatar! lol, What movie is that from?


Dont really know man..lol. One of those blockbuster VanDamned flicks.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Blake wants the full mle, and the Lakers aren't really looking to give him that much.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If we use the full MLE on one player, I'd want it to be Mo Williams, even though I have a feeling the Bucks will top that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Between Charlie Bell and Steve Blake, who would you give the MLE to?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie Bell is a better scorer, and defender. He may not be as much of a creator, but the Lakers are not looking for that. I'd go with Bell.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Between Charlie Bell and Steve Blake, who would you give the MLE to?


charlie bell.

because blake is the next steve nash therefore he's not a good fit for the triangle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> charlie bell.
> 
> because blake is the next steve nash therefore he's not a good fit for the triangle.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what happened to Papaloukas?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Didn't he sign with the Rockets or Grizzlies?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Didn't he sign with the Rockets or Grizzlies?


i thought that was juan carlo navarro


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i thought that was juan carlo navarro


Your probably right. I thought I heard he was going to one of those places, but I am obviously wrong.


----------

